# Looking for Rainbow Gathering info Aug/Sep/Oct 2016



## rhummer92 (Jul 26, 2016)

In Florida , looking for information on event locations and ranges on dates, in Florida , US currently. Looking for family . Thanks


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 26, 2016)

I think ocala is in late march if I'm not mistaken. Think its a little after mardi gras


----------



## crow (Aug 29, 2016)

Usually feb. 2nd. ONForest http://www.flrainbow.org


----------



## Karenrazmataz (Jun 26, 2017)

Nationals. Rainbow gathering oregon. National rainbow gathering. happening now. Was the most wonderfulvexperence ever ive been to three n want to go now to the oregon gathering happening now im in modesto ca need ride


----------

